# Sacramento Area Rides



## offthefront66 (Apr 9, 2006)

I am looking for advice/information on either routes or group rides starting in Sacramento. If you know of any good routes or group rides(leaving on Saturday mornings) I am interested in hearing about them. 
If I were to join a group, I am not really interested in a hammer fest at this time of year. I am an experienced rider(Cat 1) so no issues with me causing any safety problems within a group.

Thanks,

Craig


----------



## deadleg (Jan 26, 2005)

davis bike club is very active, you might try them. I don't know about sac.


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

You could also try http://www.hammerinwheels.com/

Very big club with rides at a bunch of different abilities.

What kind of rides do you want routes for? Distance/climbing/starting point? I've got a ton of 'em.


----------



## Nitrobike (Mar 5, 2010)

*Sac rides*

Every Saturday there is the famous River Rde. Ridden primarily by racers, it leaves from the back of City Bicycle Works at 25th and K, actually there are two rides....one at 945AM and a larger and even faster ride at 10AM. They travel down the Garden Highway and out towards the Airport....flat fast riding. If you prefer climbing there is the Coffee Republic ride starting in Folsom. I think that one leaves at 930 from the Coffee Republic coffee shop on Auburn Folsom Rd between Oak Ave and Greenback Lane. This ride is also mostly racers and travels into Loomis and Newcastle before heading back to Folsom.

Phil


----------



## HIPCHIP (Apr 23, 2009)

Also check out the Sac Wheelmen. http://www.sacwheelmen.org/index.html They have tons of rides. I'm with Davis Bike Club, which is also great, but if you're in Sac the Wheelmen may be closer.


----------

